# SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY **** 1/24/21



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 24, 2021)

SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY IS A WEEKLY THREAD... PLEASE SEE LAST WEEK,S THREAD FOR DESCRIPTION  IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO POST THIS WEEK SO WE CAN KEEP THIS FUN & ENJOYABLE FOR ALL OF US WHO LOVE  THIS HOBBY..  THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING THIS THREAD.....


----------



## deepsouth (Jan 24, 2021)

1935 Cycleplane I used to own.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 24, 2021)

'61 Panther 3


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 24, 2021)

Some Super Schwinn’s, gathered on a recent Sunday afternoon.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 24, 2021)

Not 100% Original- but , still Super


----------



## REC (Jan 24, 2021)

A couple of mine that fit the description of this thread:
Prewar:



33 B10 E



34 Aerocycle



'35 Model 35 Rider



'37 B67 Rider
and a couple of Post War rides:



'48 Cycle-Truck made for Whizzer, but without the Whizz - Still 100% original including tires and tubes.



'49 B507 - original as well and has not been ridden since new based on conversation with original owners' family prior to purchase. The only thing I did was disassemble and clean it and regreased bearings when reassembling. Purchased from the family of Charles Frederic Sloane in California in 2010, and was special ordered in this color combination (I have the response letter from, and signed by) Schwinn as it was their son's favorite colors and they hoped it would inspire him to get out of wheelchair. He never did. Muscular diseases were not so well known back then.
Thanks for looking!
REC


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 24, 2021)

42 war time 
Henderson 
Minty


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 24, 2021)

1953 frame 20" phantom replica,  with all original parts and as much period correct as I can get it.  Jewel pedals etc. Super fun and great conversational piece.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 25, 2021)

1939 DX


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 25, 2021)

This is my 37 Autocycle build.  It is a great rider and i ride it w/o the pogo seat for safety as i am 200 lbs.


----------

